# Tool zum Festplaten prüfen?



## Luda (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich meine Festplatte prüfen kann
Ich habe den Verdacht, das sie irgendwo einen Schaden hat!

mfg
luda


----------



## Erpel (9. Februar 2004)

Für nen ersten Anlauf sollte Scandisc reichen.
Ansonsten bieten viele Hersteller Tools für sowas an. Einfach mal auf der Webseite nachschauen.


----------



## carhartt (9. Februar 2004)

check mal http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## Birdee (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Luda _
> *Hallo,
> 
> gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich meine Festplatte prüfen kann
> ...




Wie definierst Du 'Schaden'? 


Nur mal so nachgefragt  

Gruß, Sabine


----------



## zirag (10. Februar 2004)

Er meint bestimmt defekte Sektoren  


mfg ZiRaG


----------

